# dangerous combination



## GunnSmokeer (May 28, 2017)

The Islamic religion is filled with people who believe that it's God's will to murder anybody who is not a "true" Muslim of the right sect or creed (they kill each other just as readily as they kill infidels).

We in Christianity, and indeed the largely secular Western world of modern times, don't have as big of a problem with genocide by pseudo-Christians.  What murderous nutjobs we have among us are few and far between.

But, why is that?  

ONE:  Well, isn't it because Christians temper their faith with common sense, our common morals, and the laws of our society? 

TWO :  Isn't it because most serious Christians who proudly wear that title are affiliated with a church, and the church has leadership, and the church's leadership helps people get the right message, and interpret the stories of the bible in the right way?

THREE:  Isn't it also true that we don't have many Christians doing massacres in the name of Christ because, well, Christ didn't do any such things or advocate violence during his time on Earth?

Yes, but...

But as to point #1,  the counter-point is that you must obey God and follow whatever you think the scriptural message is, no matter what YOU think about it, or what SOCIETY thinks about it.  You answer to the Lord, not man.  You follow the law of the bible, not the law of the government.  So if you get the idea in your head that you should do some terrible thing to please God, don't let it bother you that "society" or 'the law' forbids it. 

A common critique of the level of commitment to Christianity in the USA is that "Christianity is 3000 miles wide, and an inch deep." Our own church's pastors and biblical scholars point out that we as a group are far too tolerant of immorality, too willing to be nice for the sake of getting along with others, when we should be angry activists, doing our own version of whipping the money-changers at the temple.

As to point #2, isn't this non-applicable to all Protestant denominations?  They don't elevate church leaders, no matter how skilled as orators or academics, to any real authority over matters of conscience and doctrine.  Sola scriptura.  By the Scriptures only.  That's where we should get all of our answers, they say. Read it for yourself. Don't let any pastor or theologian tell you what to think. Read the bible directly and God will supply the correct interpretation and meaning for you.

Taken to its logical conclusion, "sola scriptura" means that whatever you think is the right answer, you should act on it, regardless of how many of your fellow churchgoing Christians, even church leaders, say you're wrong.  Don't listen to men. You're not accountable to them.

As to Point #3, this is a strong point that I think explains a lot to answer the question why Christianity doesn't look or function in our world the way Islam does. BUT it's a point that can be lost on those who focus their bible study on the Old Testament. 2 Timothy 3:16 says "_all scripture_ (speaking of the O.T., the only "scripture" existing during Paul's lifetime) _is breathed out by God and profitable for teaching, for reproof, for correction, and for training in righteousness._" 

Somebody who reads the O.T. and takes those stories too literally as instructions on how to live your life today can conclude that if God tells you to engage in human sacrifice, just do it. Immediately and without question (Abraham's instruction to kill Issac and make a burnt offering of him).  If YOU come up with the idea to kill, you must follow through, because God prefers you to murder than to break your vow.  See Jephthah's pledge to make a sacrifice as a "burnt offering" of the first thing to come out of his house when he arrives home victorious from battle-- and it turns out to be his lovely young daughter (Judges 11:31).  Genocide of entire nations or tribes of people is another common teaching of the old testament. E.g.  Joshua 6:17 (kill every person in the city, except Rahab the helpful prostitute); 1 Sam. 15:3 (kill all the Amalekites, and their animals too!)

I think that these three factors, when combined together, are dangerous.  To disregard what even secular society says is wrong and immoral, and to disregard the teachings of your church or denomination because you've got the Bible and your own take on it, and then to focus on the Old Testament... it can add up to a mentally ill person doing terrible things in the name of God (and I mean the Christian God of the Trinity, not Allah).


----------



## 660griz (May 30, 2017)

You should see the 'Why has Christianity lasted so long" thread.
Islam will have to adapt or die.


----------



## JFS (Jun 7, 2017)

Meh, I don't think there is that much difference in the delusions, er I mean religions, it's more a function of the development of the populations that practice them.   No one had a problem killing heretics in the Inquisition at a time the Muslim world was more pluralistic.   Now the pendulum has swung and now the WWJD bar-b-q team wants to engage in holier than thou self-gratification.


----------



## Josey (Jun 8, 2017)

JFS said:


> Meh, I don't think there is that much difference in the delusions, er I mean religions, it's more a function of the development of the populations that practice them.   No one had a problem killing heretics in the Inquisition at a time the Muslim world was more pluralistic.   Now the pendulum has swung and now the WWJD bar-b-q team wants to engage in holier than thou self-gratification.



That reminds me of what I saw on a church sign.  

Something like "We love BBQ here".  I knew exactly what they meant by that.

Sure, I thought it was funny.  When Kennesaw was seemingly forced to allow a mosque in a small shopping center, the first thing I thought of was, "I'd love to open a BBQ restaurant right next to that mosque.  That would drive them out".

Regarding that church BBQ sign, I don't think a Jesus would be taunting anyone, including Muslims.  And isn't the definition of "Christian" "Emulating Christ"?  Yet another reason I can't stand holier-than-thou hypocrites.

They're all jacked up.  All of them.  Religions, I mean.

Islam teaches "Kill everyone who isn't one of us".  Christianity teaches, "If you don't believe in me, I will send you to hades".


----------



## Israel (Jun 8, 2017)

The adoption of means to make known a superiority is the purview of religion. To think this may attract only those of a theistic bent shows only lack of consideration. This is all of bents and twists, being straightened out.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 8, 2017)

Israel said:


> The adoption of means to make known a superiority is the purview of religion. To think this may attract only those of a theistic bent shows only lack of consideration. This is all of bents and twists, being straightened out.



And some examples would be.....?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 8, 2017)

JFS said:


> Meh, I don't think there is that much difference in the delusions, er I mean religions ...



The difference is obvious:







I'm a "ceiling mumbler" and proud of it.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 8, 2017)

Josey said:


> Yet another reason I can't stand holier-than-thou hypocrites.



How do you feel about un-holier-than-thou hypocrites because


----------



## Josey (Jun 8, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> How do you feel about un-holier-than-thou hypocrites because



That was almost clever.

I imagine people doing what you are doing, in the religious subforums, would be promptly infracted.  Why do religious people feel the need to come in this subforum and meddle?  Do y'all think you are getting brownie points from above?

You're in the wrong place, sport.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 8, 2017)

Josey said:


> You're in the wrong place, sport.



No, he's not.  This is the AAA forum, not the AA forum.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 8, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> No, he's not.  This is the AAA forum, not the AA forum.



Wellllllll, are you making a case that SFD is an apologetic? Because I am not seeing his talent or ability that presents historical, reasoned, and evidential bases for Christianity, defending it against objections.

One liner wisecracks and the inability to defend his claims with any of the above keeps him from being mistaken for any sort of apologetic.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

bullethead said:


> One liner wisecracks and the inability to defend his claims.....



(Looking around........)

Yep.  I'm in the right place fer sure.  Come on in boys.  The waters fine.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Wellllllll, are you making a case that SFD is an apologetic? Because I am not seeing his talent or ability that presents historical, reasoned, and evidential bases for Christianity, defending it against objections.
> 
> One liner wisecracks and the inability to defend his claims with any of the above keeps him from being mistaken for any sort of apologetic.





Josey said:


> That was almost clever.
> 
> I imagine people doing what you are doing, in the religious subforums, would be promptly infracted.  Why do religious people feel the need to come in this subforum and meddle?  Do y'all think you are getting brownie points from above?
> 
> You're in the wrong place, sport.



Apologetics...........as in the title of this forum.  Look it up.  It's in the dictionary.  



> I imagine......



I'm not the one in the wrong camp.  That quote alone will get you banished from Athiesm. It's empiricism or nothing.  Consider yourself self-infracted.

BTW, you never answered my question. What's wrong?  Hypocat got your tongue?


----------



## bullethead (Jun 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> (Looking around........)
> 
> Yep.  I'm in the right place fer sure.  Come on in boys.  The waters fine.



Listen hockypuck,this isn't the Don Rickles hot tub forums.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Apologetics...........as in the title of this forum.  Look it up.  It's in the dictionary.



Sfd, the definition from the dictionary was used in my reply.
You need to be able to understand the definition and then meet the definition in order to wear the cap. No posers.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Listen hockypuck,this isn't the Don Rickles hot tub forums.



Never heard of them.  Sounds yucky, but hey,  Atheism has no bounds except those that are self imposed ,so I'm not surprised you have.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Sfd, the definition from the dictionary was used in my reply.
> You need to be able to understand the definition and then meet the definition in order to wear the cap. No posers.



And you, an atheist, would be the arbiter of 



> historical, reasoned, and evidential bases for Christianity


?


----------



## bullethead (Jun 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Any you, an atheist, would be the arbiter of
> 
> ?



All of them, absolutely.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Never heard of them.  Sounds yucky, but hey,  Atheism has no bounds except those that are self imposed ,so I'm not surprised you have.



SFD, your continued and blatant ignorance of the facts before you leave you unable to hold an intelligent conversation. 
I am not an atheist. That fact has been known since I joined the forums.
Your lack of knowledge, tendency to assume and ability to disregard facts have you at a serious disadvantage in here.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

bullethead said:


> All of them, absolutely.



“He said to him, ‘If they do not listen to Moses and the Prophets, they will not be convinced even if someone rises from the dead.’”

And he was correct.  There's no amount of evidence that can revive a dead heart.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 9, 2017)

bullethead said:


> SFD, your continued and blatant ignorance of the facts before you leave you unable to hold an intelligent conversation.
> I am not an atheist. That fact has been known since I joined the forums.
> Your lack of knowledge, tendency to assume and ability to disregard facts have you at a serious disadvantage in here.



You walk and quack like an Atheist and always have on this forum.  Dunno.  Maybe you're Primitive Baptist.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> You quack like an Atheist.



I use facts. Too bad for you if you cannot tell what they sound like.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> “He said to him, ‘If they do not listen to Moses and the Prophets, they will not be convinced even if someone rises from the dead.’”
> 
> And he was correct.  There's no amount of evidence that can revive a dead heart.



"Boy... I say Boy, you are really quick at jumping to Confusion."
FhLh


----------



## bullethead (Jun 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> You walk and quack like an Atheist and always have on this forum.  Dunno.  Maybe you're Primitive Baptist.



Yet another example of how you are easily fooled


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 9, 2017)

bullethead said:


> "Boy... I say Boy, you are really quick at jumping to Confusion."
> FhLh



Hat tip to any Foghorn Leghorn references.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 9, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> Hat tip to any Foghorn Leghorn references.


----------

